
What is probabilistic programming? - tianyicui
http://www.pl-enthusiast.net/2014/09/08/probabilistic-programming/
======
platz
Just a wild guess, but I wonder if there could be a nice connection between
probabilistic programming and logic languages like prolog, if only due to the
fact that both Bayes graphs and unification both have this "run forwards and
backwards" characteristic that is so unlike imperative programming

~~~
coolsunglasses
>run forwards and backwards

Half-serious:
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/tardis-0.3.0.0/docs/Contr...](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/tardis-0.3.0.0/docs/Control-
Monad-Tardis.html)

>probabilistic programming

[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/probability](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/probability)

There are a number of articles about writing your own probability monad in
Haskell. It's not hard.

~~~
dbaupp
_> There are a number of articles about writing your own probability monad in
Haskell. It's not hard._

Could you provide some links? In a quick search I can only find one article,
and that's just about _using_ that package, writing one.

------
CmonDev
In a way any Python program is probabilistic.

------
sudowhodoido
OT of course, but I think that's what our outsourcers did: keep adding monkeys
then the probability of completing a programming task slowly converges on 1...

